# St. Marys River Sugar island



## Aquahol1c (May 23, 2018)

Heading up to sugar island for 5 days this weekend will be fishing the west side of the island by boat, looking to get into some walleye or perch. And am not knowledgeable bout those species on that water system if anyone could give me a couple pointers to get on some fish up there by comment or message that would really be appreciated! thanks in advance!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Isn't that in the shipping channel?. The river is narrow there and the freighter traffic is heavy at times. I never fished that area but have talked to guys that were and they were close to sugar island side. One told me he drifts with crawlers. Good food where the ferry docks


----------



## Aquahol1c (May 23, 2018)

It’s about a mile wide give or take, much more room to fish compared to Detroit or st Clair.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Aquahol1c said:


> It’s about a mile wide give or take, much more room to fish compared to Detroit or st Clair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You must be farther to the south end of the island then. I have fished walleye way down the river north of Lime island. At times I used small hot and tots and other times used crawlers and just drifted


----------



## Aquahol1c (May 23, 2018)

Scout 2 said:


> You must be farther to the south end of the island then. I have fished walleye way down the river north of Lime island. At times I used small hot and tots and other times used crawlers and just drifted


About middle of the island.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

On the north end of lake Nicolette there is a shallow bay on the sugar island side of the river. I would try to start there as it will be warmer there. River is still really cold up by the island so any fish will be in shallow water. Like 2-3 ft shallow. Run boards and crawlers and try to run baits over shallow spots! Good luck. I will be on the island hunting northerns in my usual haunts.


----------



## Aquahol1c (May 23, 2018)

Might see you around than, going to get into some northerns as well but would be nice to switch it up a bit with success. What’s the water temp up there about 43?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Ya. I found a temp of 38.9 at the locks. Cold for this time of year! Finding warm water will be the difference between fish and no fish! Good luck


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I’ve never fished this early up there. I would think walleye might be at the north end of the system trying to spawn on whatever natural bottom is left (not dredged shipping channel). On the west side of Lake Nicolette, everywhere there is a creek or small river dumping into the system, there will be a small patch of weeds. You might find perch concentrated in these spots along with pike and smallmouth as well. Jus south of the rock cut on the Neebish side is some more natural rock bottom in the 5-20 foot range that might also hold spawning eyes. That whole section south to the tip of the island is good for eyes a little later in the year after the spawn.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't look for locals to give you much information they are reluctant to give much info as honey holes would be soon overcrowded .You need to put in some time and find them .I have a spy going to LSSU who is a fishing fool ...waiting for info -well maybe .


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> View attachment 314363


Nice 4 man limit there. I had some toothy critter luck a couple hundred miles downstream of you today.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

might find some in Baie De Wasai..shallow..dirty water warms quicker..you want warm water. 
I, personally, would be on the other side of Sugar Is. Again, shallow. Fish from the 'horseshoe' north. Perhaps Little Lake George. Other than that, head south.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

If you have a Canadian license and don’t mind making a bit of a run, I could give you some killer spots to try.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

How’d you do, Aqua?


----------



## Aquahol1c (May 23, 2018)

Guess notifications don’t come through my phone. Nailed the pike 2 days in the bay that weekend then a boat traffic came in and out and no more fish. Was just up there for Father’s Day weekend and pike were still in the bay, and got a nice 31” from shore near the south end too. No walleye, tried trolling a couple deep hole as well and no luck. Picture is from memorial weekend.


----------

